# Decapeptyl -intramuscular injection - how do I get help to do this?



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

I am considering going to IVI in Alicante for de ivf.  I have been told I will need to take Decapeptyl injection as part of the treatment - I think it suppresses my own ovulation.  I don't really want to go to my GP to ask for help with this as I don't want him to know I am using de.  Anyone had to use this drug before and any ideas how I get help to do injection.  I live in NI (near Belfast)?

Thanks


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ya ,sorry not gonna be much help as i have never heard of the drug ,maybe we call it a different name in uk Have you got private perscription for it ,you could try a company called central homecare who do tx meds and deliver to n.i ,or maybe try one of the threads that are for forgein tx...hopes this helps


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Clara,

I had Decapeptyl and injected it into my tummy, It doesnt have to be intramuscular. I got a prescription from my clinic and got the injection from Shadwell Pharmacy.

Are IVI not providing you with the drugs or a script to get them?

Cozy


----------



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi and thanks for replies.

I have prescription from IVI clinic for all the drugs I need for the DE cycle and they have given me the name of a pharmacy in Italy who will deliver but thanks for the names of the other companies who can supply the drugs, I will look into this.

Cozy - did you have the decapeptyl as a one off injection? as I'm pretty sure this is what I have to have and they have defo said it has to be intramuscular and that I should consult my doctor for this.  Hope your baby keeping well.  Appreciate your help.

Best wishes

Clara


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

clara,

yes decapeptyl was a one off injection and I did it subcutaneously. It does not have to be done intra muscular. If you google it you will read that on all the website. The only drugs I have done intra muscular is Gestone.

if you do it intramuscular your DH could do it for you if he was shown what to do, or I'm sure your Dr's surgery could do it for you. Subcutaneous is much easier.

Cozy


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,
I just did mine yesterday myself.
Its very easy to do.
I did it in the bum !!!
One shot and its all over.
The needle looks quite big but compared to others I have done it didnt hurt at all.
I was told to to it intra muscular and have always done it this way.
IF you need any help about doing it I will be happy to help.


----------

